# My first archery buck



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I have archery hunted over half of the years since I was a teen and I am now 41 so it is pretty embarrassing to say that this year I shot my first buck. In fairness to myself, I have passed on several two point bucks each year for the past three years including four two point or smaller bucks this year.

Yesterday morning after I had pretty much called it a day, I found this guy on my way out and shot him at 60 yards. I judged that he was at 50 yards so I hit a little low but it went right through his chest. This buck was in the High Uintas but obviously that is all the regional information I want to give. This was actually the smallest of the five bucks in the group!

It is kind of weird to be done hunting this early in the season. I honesty and a little bummed not being able to hunt the rest of the archery season or the Muzzleloader and Rife as I am a dedicated hunter.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I bet he was worth the wait. Nice buck and amazing blood trail. What broadheads were you shooting?


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Mathews Monster bow with a Grim Reaper mechanical broadhead. The blood trail was excellent. I have taken a doe two years ago with a Grim Reaper as well and the blood trail was massive.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Nice buck congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job, still hunting for one of my own.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats, beautiful buck.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulations on your success! Looks like the grim reaper did it's job well.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats,on a nice buck 8)


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome story on a great deer! I myself hunt the uintas specifically the soapstone area.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice first archery buck


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck and congrats


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT job on your first archery buck! Congrats!


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Good work! Very nice so where at in the Unitas?


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Secret hollow.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice job congrats


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

